# Support Groups for Depression



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

There is a support group in Manchester called "Mood Swings" - for people coping with depression - I've been asked to speak at one of their meetings - which, I think I'm up to. I'm not quite sure what the group "does" - I suppose its a meeting place for people battling with the same sort of demons, much like AA. I need to do some reading up. Has anyone or does anyone go to a group like this and if so, does it help???Sue


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry Sue, I've got no experience in real life but I know that when my depression kicked in big time a few years back that I had an online support group for Aussies (forums and a chat room) and it really helped to know that other people were where I was at, or had it so much more badly than I did (well that didn't help, i didn't want them to be worse, but it made me realize that maybe I didn't have it quite as bad as I felt at the time). I'd imagine in real life that it would be a similar experience.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

My mate Sue who has MS is hysterical about support groups "I'm not going within a thousand miles - it'll be chock full of dribbling cripples in tartan rugs" - which as a part-time wheelchair user I think gives her the right to express such views.I'm abit wary - I don't want to be one of those sickening bods who is "wheeled out" - as "look at Sue isn't she doing well" type of bods but then again, if it helps anyone feeling as totally s**tty as I did - then fair enough - I need to have a look at what exactly its trying to achieve.Sue


----------



## Lilly1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Sue. Forgive me for butting in here but I think this is your calling. If you conduct yourself in real life like you do on here you'll be great for a group like this. Your honesty is very refreshing and what people who are in a support group need. Lilly


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Well god bless you Lilly - what a nice lady you are. Yeah, well I'm pretty much as I'm on here I think. I suppose I'm just dead paranoid as being thought of as some smug old bugger - look at me - gosh aren't I doing well. Believe you me, I still get wobbly moments and real dips in self-confidence but I am dead passionate about offering hope for folk who are right at t'end of their rope - cos I really do know what thats like too. To be honest, I've heard nowt else since I've just come back off 2 weeks hollies - so I'll wait and see if they still want me.Thanks for your very nice posting.Sue xxxx


----------

